# Saint-Sanes' String Quartets No.1 & No.2



## lostid

Recently I listened to Saint-Sanes' String Quartets No.1 & No.2 and found they are beautiful pieces. It doesn't seem these SQ's are mentioned very often (forgive me if I missed). 

I highly recommend these pieces.


----------



## Art Rock

I agree completely.


----------



## lostid

Art Rock said:


> I agree completely.


Thanks for the link. Yes that's the CD I have listened to.


----------



## jurianbai

I also agree. I listen to this disc


----------



## lostid

Yes I have listened to that one too. Both are excellent CD's. The violin sonatas are also beautiful.


----------



## Ukko

Maybe a mod could fix the thread title? as is it's insane.

[Oh yeah, I like the probable subject quartets.]


----------



## Novelette

I like the string quartets of Saint-Saens immensely. They might not necessarily be dramatically appealing, or necessarily exciting pieces, but they have a cool self-assurance about them--the fine works of a great master, and often quite beautiful.


----------



## Head_case

Gaggh! 

Quick guys - bury that thread that was slating Saint-Saens' string quartets as bourgeois salon music lol.

Lostid - glad to hear you like these. You will probably enjoy Vincent D'Indy's string quartets; Florent Schmitt as well as a piece by John Cage called 4" 33"


----------



## lostid

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe a mod could fix the thread title? as is it's insane.
> 
> [Oh yeah, I like the probable subject quartets.]


LOL. Apologize to the forum and especially to the composer for the misspelling.



Head_case said:


> Gaggh!
> 
> Quick guys - bury that thread that was slating Saint-Saens' string quartets as bourgeois salon music lol.
> 
> Lostid - glad to hear you like these. You will probably enjoy Vincent D'Indy's string quartets; Florent Schmitt as well as a piece by John Cage called 4" 33"


 Thanks for the recommendations and will dig them.


----------



## Head_case

> LOL. Apologize to the forum and especially to the composer for the misspelling.


It's okay...Saint-Saens will be happy to know that there are plenty out there who like his music.

Given that he's no longer alive, I guess that means he's dead happy lol


----------



## lostid

Head_case said:


> It's okay...Saint-Saens will be happy to know that there are plenty out there who like his music.
> 
> Given that he's no longer alive, I guess that means he's dead happy lol


 He is one of my favorite composers and literally anything he composed sounds beautiful to me. His symphony #3 is one of my favorite symphonies and I found it out by accident. LOL.


----------



## Vaneyes

These SQs made some sort of a revival in the 90's with several recordings. Warning: If you want beautiful, don't read the rest of this.

These works need muddying up, and the only group to my ears to go in that direction, is the Venezia Qt.(c1993) on Dynamic. I think even Head_case might admit, that they atleast make these works listenable.

Saint-Saens might not agree, but he's not around to diss. 

View attachment 11525


----------



## Head_case

I wish I had the Venetian quartet version. Mine is the budget Viotti Quartet one. 

Perhaps I'll change my mind if I can find a copy of the Venetians 

PS - Saints Saens spent his whole life dissing dear Achilles Debussy!


----------



## Quartetfore

Another good recordings of these works is the one ny the Miami String Quartet. Though the recording is at least 20 years old, it still sounds very good. I have another recording of the works by the Jupiter String Quartet, and over all I prefer the Miami version.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think a lot of S-S's chamber output is of high quality - I wonder if people are put off investigating it because of accusations of his overall style being largely a triumph of Romantic workmanlike capability over wild card inspiration? A similar kind of reputation has stuck with his near-contemporaries Bruch and Goldmark over the years and I think they are unfair in all cases. 
The more I hear Saint-Saens' chamber output the more I feel he is hard done by in comparison to the adulation accorded to the likes of Schumann, Brahms, Faure and Dvorak. Hopefully the three wind sonatas that he composed near to the end of his life might change certain preconceptions if anyone is curious enough to hear them - they provide an admirable final word to what I think is a distinguished body of chamber work.


----------



## Quartetfore

Don`t forget the two outstanding Piano Trios--very enjoyable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> Another good recordings of these works is the one ny the Miami String Quartet. Though the recording is at least 20 years old, it still sounds very good. I have another recording of the works by the Jupiter String Quartet, and over all I prefer the Miami version.


I liked Miami's sense of urgency, but sometimes they race through spots I'd like them to "linger" a li'l longer. Dynamics could be stronger, and separation can be a problem, along with brightness. The Qt's technique was sabotaged to a degree by the engineering, I feel.

Don't know the Jupiter SQ. rec.


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> Don`t forget the two outstanding Piano Trios--very enjoyable.


And the Septet.


----------



## lostid

Quartetfore said:


> Don`t forget the two outstanding Piano Trios--very enjoyable.


Absolutely. When I first time listened to his 1st piano trio, I didn't know whose trio that was as I was working in my office with my IEM's on while the music continued playing from one album to next. That's when it caught my attention by another accident LOL. I would rate his 1st piano trio as one of the top 5 possibly.


----------



## Quartetfore

I read some where that it show`s the influence of Mendelssohn and Schumann. I don`t pay to much attention to those things, but if that is true there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Quartetfore

Vaneyes said:


> I liked Miami's sense of urgency, but sometimes they race through spots I'd like them to "linger" a li'l longer. Dynamics could be stronger, and separation can be a problem, along with brightness. The Qt's technique was sabotaged to a degree by the engineering, I feel.
> Possible, the recording is a bit dated. A friend in the area told me that they are still active after all these years.
> Don't know the Jupiter SQ. rec.


I don` have any information about the Jupiter, except that they are in residence at a university.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think I agree about the Miami Quartet in terms of brightness of the recording. As to the performance its self, I will have to hear it again with your comments in mind.


----------



## clavichorder

Are the String Quartets another example of truly amazing yet neglected music? You've gotten my hopes up, so I will listen to them.


----------



## Novelette

Clavichorder, they are very elegant works: masterful and polished.

For me, they aren't extraordinary compared to the String Quartets of Beethoven or Schubert, but they are wonderful works. You really should listen to them when you get a chance.  One can never go wrong with Saint-Saens.


----------



## Novelette

The recording by the Fine Arts Quartet is an excellent recording. Very clear sound; outstanding technique; no extremes in tempo.

I have heard the Miami Quartet recording too, in which I think is also the interesting Faure quartet performed, too? Very nice recording as well.


----------



## Head_case

Quartetfore said:


> I don` have any information about the Jupiter, except that they are in residence at a university.


They released a disc called 'Prague Spring' which is a very interesting contemporary listen:










I know the Bodorova and Lukas pieces - very well played here, however not perhaps as convincingly as the Bodorova Quartet (eponymous) ensemble. Bodorova was one of Janacek's students before being murdered by the Nazis. It is a youthful piece with strong influences of Janacek. The Lukas piece is even more contemporary and eclectic. The Fiser and other piece by Macha I didn't really connect with.



> Are the String Quartets another example of truly amazing yet neglected music? You've gotten my hopes up, so I will listen to them.


Sadly they aren't neglected :lol:

If you are into early 19th century string quartet literature, they will appeal to you (i.e. a century before they were written). His musical language is well-wrought technically, although man is more than this.


----------



## Quartetfore

Novelette said:


> The recording by the Fine Arts Quartet is an excellent recording. Very clear sound; outstanding technique; no extremes in tempo.
> 
> I have heard the Miami Quartet recording too, in which I think is also the interesting Faure quartet performed, too? Very nice recording as well.


Yes, the Faure Quartet is on the disk.


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> I don` have any information about the Jupiter, except that they are in residence at a university.


At U. of Illinois.

http://news.illinois.edu/news/12/0531Jupiter_String_Quartet.html

How would you compare Jupiter SQ's Saint-Saens interpretation to Miami SQ's?

Reviewer Gerber was impressed with Jupiter SQ's LvB and Franck in a 9/12 concert.

LvB - "The Jupiter Quartet, not complacent at all, was swinging for the fences'

Franck - " They went all-out, displaying passion, passion, and more passion'

http://classical-scene.com/2012/09/03/jupiters-chance/


----------



## moody

Novelette said:


> Clavichorder, they are very elegant works: masterful and polished.
> 
> For me, they aren't extraordinary compared to the String Quartets of Beethoven or Schubert, but they are wonderful works. You really should listen to them when you get a chance.  One can never go wrong with Saint-Saens.


Clavichorder likes elegant !


----------



## jurianbai

FYI, there is latest version for Op.112 by Quatuor de Chartres, couple with unknown Alexis de Castillon quartet.









http://amzn.to/TRi5Ld (Amazon link)


----------



## Novelette

I've studied Saint-Saens' String Quartets intensively in the past two days.

I'm a devout believer now. They're incredible works!


----------



## clavichorder

I listened tot the second one written in his 80s yesterday. It seemed very good, but I'm gonna have to listen again to get absorbed.

And yes it is true: elegance is a thing that I admire most in music it seems.


----------

